# Joists over drilled!



## RJJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a small addition that had to have a complete second set of joists added!

Dumb Plumber drilled and cut this structure from one end to the other. The insde was even more of a mistake.


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

The first set of joists would not accomodate R30 insulation.


----------



## beach (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Are the first joists required to have R30??


----------



## RJJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

No it would never have made the r30 with out a bunch of foam. Now with two sets of floor joists they can meet both structural and energy.


----------



## peach (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

yeah.. maybe..  guess I'd need to see the whole thing..

not very pretty


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

My mistake.  I thought RJJ was showing us a ceiling joist/rafter that had to be replicated because the plumber got a little carried away.  I can be a Lucy now and then.  A floor needs no insulation if it is over conditioned space.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Kinda hard to tell from the angle, but it doesn't look like the new joist line up under the drilled ones - how are the new members carrying the load from the over drilled ones above?


----------



## kilitact (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!



> how are the new members carrying the load from the over drilled ones above?


Thats why the pipe was installed in that location;


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Whoo Hoo! Kilitact is here.  Welcome to the new forum.

I haven't read this thread enough to make much comment. I'll come back later for a more on-topic response.


----------



## kilitact (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Hey Rick, I figured you would be all over this contraption


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!



			
				kilitact said:
			
		

> Hey Rick, I figured you would be all over this contraption


Heh, yep, it's a contraption. I'm trying to study the picture to figure out IF there is a positive word to say about it.

 :lol:


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

The only thing I can say is, TEAR the whole thing down and start over. I can't imagine how this thing will be really safe under an earthquake. Not a true "sistering". I see that this will likely begin to fall apart under seismic load. Not too sure of the fastening.

This is my opinion on a cursory look at the photo.


----------



## conarb (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Maybe I'm not seeing the problem with my aged eyes, I don't know if the joists are over-spanned, but I don't see the over-drilling, the last I heard they were allowed 3/16" oversized holes, in the second joist from the camera the coupling actually appears tight in the hole.  Other than the drilling issue the addition of furring joists over the actual joists imposes more floor loading, requiring engineering.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Can't really tell from the photo, so I have to assume that the diameter of the holes are more than one third the depth of the joist.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Yes! Every joist was more the 1/3 ! The second joist under the original are side nailed and each has a joist hanger on a new ledger. DP sealed the fix! Sorry for the poor photo. I always take a picture on problems. The inside was cut up in every direction one could imagine. I had deleted those from the file.

In the future I will take better ones!


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

A photo pre-fix would have been easier...keep them coming!


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

May not be pretty or typical but I am not surprised that a dp signed off. Actually looks like it should work.


----------



## Heaven (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Joists over drilled!

Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but I doubt that the "side nailng" pattern is sufficient to have the joist pairs "act as one" in a truly sistered manner.


----------

